# Problems with using Makita rail guided plunge saw



## wjaceh (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm having some newbie problems with tool usage.
When I tried to cut plywood with my Makita SP6000K using it's original guide rail- I'm unable to get square edges.
The rail seems to be straight and the saw blade is also 90degrees square.
The cut goes worse toward the end of the cut. 

What I did notice is that the rail has three rubbery stripes under it.
Two of them in the middle of the rail, a foam like lines against slipping and the third one is regular rubber on the cut edge
(the saw blade itself cuts it down to the right size during first run so I could be used as future cutting line as well.)








But there is a height difference between the middle and edge band, resulting some rail angle towards the cut line. I have seen in the youtube videos that guys use the rail without locking it down (which brings the foam height down so the rail is more level) and still getting square edges.

Even if I clamp the rail down the cut end tilts away.
What am I doing wrong? 

Cheers,
wjaceh


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

Check the angle setting on the blade. My saw cuts square


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*R U tilting the saw?*

If the blade is 90 degrees to the saw base.... U checked that right? then you must be tilting the saw as you make the pass. There must be enough workpiece to support the saw's base plate or it will be difficult to make a square cut. Narrow rips will be a problem with a track saw, unless you place a scrap of equal thickness along side to support your saw base.

Also make sure that the saw's shoe or edge is tall enough not to slide under the the guide. I don't think the slight height difference in the foam strips is an issue.


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

Also make sure it is locked into track and the adjustment knob to get the saw tight sideways against the track is also tight without any slop


----------



## wjaceh (Sep 2, 2012)

The blade is square. And the saw sits on the rail tightly.
As the cut gets worse towards the end then it is probably a rail bending problem. Still I guess that the seals height difference plays a roll as the gap is almost 2mm high. So during push-down it has to give an extra error. The material has been small, so support might not be sufficient.
I think that I try to make a plywood rail to see whether the problem is in the rail or in the saw.
I did notice another thing lately. The saw base is itself little curved. About 1mm up in the front. At first I thought it makes the saw sliding easier, but I guess it shouldn't be that way. Need to look if it can be adjust with some screws or do I have to send it to the service. The saw is brand new.


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

My track is the same and no problems. Is the piece you are trying to cut the same width or more than the track? That could be the reason.


----------



## wjaceh (Sep 2, 2012)

Well the piece that I tried to cut was two times smaller than the rail.
Re-checked the blade- it is square.
I visited the shop today and made several pictures of the saw and the rail.
It seems that the rail is not straight and I guess it doesn't have to have so called suspended part built into it, am I right.
Same goes to with the saw base. When I place it on the table - the middle part bends back in a bit, because of the saw weight, but the edge is still about 2-3mm off the ground.

Any comments? Are those curved designs built in or more likely defects?


----------



## wjaceh (Sep 2, 2012)

little feedback form the latest events:

I sent both the rail and the saw to the warranty and got the results back.

1) The rail was simply replaced. The new one is a lot better than the old one although it isn't perfectly straight either.

2) The saw turned out to be OK. Guys in the warranty centre taught at first as well that it was not normal. But it turned out that other saws in the same model looked the same. 

Hope to make some test cuts during the weekend to see if it fixed my problem.


----------



## Kramer (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is a link concerning the festool saw. Obviously not the same model as yours but in reality the saws are very similar. Also I think the problem you are having has more to do with lack of guide rail support than anything. I could be wrong but at least it will give you some more ideas on 
troubleshooting your problem. Good luck. http://festoolownersgroup.com/index.php?topic=21945


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

Probably nothing wrong with your saw. Seems like the problem is you are trying to cut stock that is less wide than the track and the track is tipping so you don't get a square cut.


----------



## williamf (2 mo ago)

Hi looking for some help with makita 40v track saw brand new but when I cut doors full length and also bottom using single rail and joined , I’m noticing the blade is cutting in on top edge of door , never had a problem with my Festool and now sold this to help pay for the makita regretting now any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

williamf said:


> Hi looking for some help with makita 40v track saw brand new but when I cut doors full length and also bottom using single rail and joined , I’m noticing the blade is cutting in on top edge of door , never had a problem with my Festool and now sold this to help pay for the makita regretting now any help would be appreciated thanks


I suggest you start your own thread.


----------

